# Definition of a " FALSE FLAG "....!



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

*Defined by the " Liberals " go to source :*

*False flag*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


A *false flag* is a covert operation designed to deceive; the deception creates the appearance of a particular party, group, or nation being responsible for some activity, disguising the actual source of responsibility.

The term "false flag" originally referred to pirate ships that flew flags of countries as a disguise to prevent their victims from fleeing or preparing for battle. Sometimes the flag would remain and the blame for the attack be laid incorrectly on another country. The term today extends beyond naval encounters to include countries that organize attacks on themselves and make the attacks appear to be by enemy nations or terrorists, thus giving the nation that was supposedly attacked a pretext for domestic repression and foreign military aggression.

Operations carried out during peacetime by civilian organizations, as well as covert government agencies, can (by extension) also be called false flag operations if they seek to *hide the real organization behind an operation. *


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2019)

*Why was Brenton Tarrant in North Korea.....?*
*Why was Brenton Tarrant in Turkey ....?*
*Why was Brenton Tarrant in Pakistan ....?*
*Why was Brenton Tarrant at the Syrian border ....?*
*Where did Brenton Tarrant get the money to fund all of this travel .....?*
*Where did Brenton Tarrant get the money to purchase ALL of his *
*weapons/ammunition/protective clothing...ect ?*
*Why did he choose a Bangladesh Mosque that are enemies of Pakistani Muslims.....?*
*From age 21 to age 28 he traveled these countries......7 years of travel....!*


*Something Smells ROTTEN to the core here ( other than his obvious EVIL Ways ! ).....!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

*Very Rotten !*


----------



## justified (Mar 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Defined by the " Liberals " go to source :*
> 
> *False flag*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


The not so funny part is that you listen to deranged drug addict Rush Limbaugh for your information. What you should be analyzing is why people in MAGA hats and mass murderers are quoting the president positively and you think this is OK. The more scary part is that your pussy enough to write this stuff and get attention you fucking nut job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

justified said:


> The not so funny part is that you listen to deranged drug addict Rush Limbaugh for your information. What you should be analyzing is why people in MAGA hats and mass murderers are quoting the president positively and you think this is OK. The more scary part is that your pussy enough to write this stuff and get attention you fucking nut job.


So much for liberal tolerance and redemption.

Doesn't your party want to let all these drug users/pushers out of jail?
What do you think will happen in 2020?
Can you imagine Trump winning again?
He is already packing the judiciary.
Elections have consequences and so does cheating to nominate a crooked candidate under FBI investigation.
You are pretty emotional today.
You Fucking Moron.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 255186, member: 4613"

The not so funny part is that you listen to deranged drug addict Rush Limbaugh for your information.
*I do ......? That's quite funny.*

What you should be analyzing is why people in MAGA hats and mass murderers are quoting 
the president positively and you think this is OK. 
*MAGA = Make AMERICANS Great ALWAYS !!*

The more scary part is that your pussy enough to write this stuff and get attention you fucking nut job.
*Poor Poor Justafriedcoward....*

/QUOTE







*Easily led in person as on the internet......*


----------



## justified (Mar 19, 2019)

Doesn't your party want to let all these drug users/pushers out of jail?
What do you think will happen in 2020?
Can you imagine Trump winning again?
He is already packing the judiciary.
Elections have consequences and so does cheating to nominate a crooked candidate under FBI investigation.
You are pretty emotional today.
You Fucking Moron.[/QUOTE]
Why are you such a fucking pussy that you won't wear your MAGA hat in public? Looking forward to seeing you wear it at National Cup with it on.


----------



## justified (Mar 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="justified, post: 255186, member: 4613"
> 
> The not so funny part is that you listen to deranged drug addict Rush Limbaugh for your information.
> *I do ......? That's quite funny.*
> ...


*FUCKING loser. You're the guy in the corner that everyone makes fun of but is too scared to say anything in public. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

justified said:


> Doesn't your party want to let all these drug users/pushers out of jail?
> What do you think will happen in 2020?
> Can you imagine Trump winning again?
> He is already packing the judiciary.
> ...


Why are you such a fucking pussy that you won't wear your MAGA hat in public? Looking forward to seeing you wear it at National Cup with it on.[/QUOTE]
Why wouldn't I wear it?
It's just a hat, why does it bother you so?
You are just a big snowflake.
Trump won, get over it and relish our new position in the front, instead of leading from behind like that POS Obama.


----------



## justified (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you such a fucking pussy that you won't wear your MAGA hat in public? Looking forward to seeing you wear it at National Cup with it on.


Why wouldn't I wear it?
It's just a hat, why does it bother you so?
You are just a big snowflake.
Trump won, get over it and relish our new position in the front, instead of leading from behind like that POS Obama.[/QUOTE]
My point exactly. You know what it means, you don't want to embarrass your family or look bad in front of anyone. You post pictures of the hat, stand up for people who wear it, but you won't wear it yourself = pussy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

justified said:


> *FUCKING loser. You're the guy in the corner that everyone makes fun of but is too scared to say anything in public. *









*Always be careful when pointing fingers in the mirror......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

justified said:


> Why wouldn't I wear it?
> It's just a hat, why does it bother you so?
> You are just a big snowflake.
> Trump won, get over it and relish our new position in the front, instead of leading from behind like that POS Obama.


My point exactly. You know what it means, you don't want to embarrass your family or look bad in front of anyone. You post pictures of the hat, stand up for people who wear it, but you won't wear it yourself = pussy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

justified said:


> Why wouldn't I wear it?
> It's just a hat, why does it bother you so?
> You are just a big snowflake.
> Trump won, get over it and relish our new position in the front, instead of leading from behind like that POS Obama.


My point exactly. You know what it means, you don't want to embarrass your family or look bad in front of anyone. You post pictures of the hat, stand up for people who wear it, but you won't wear it yourself = pussy.[/QUOTE]
You know what's really funny? There are more parents on our team that are pro-Trump and not. Maybe you should reevaluate your position, nah, we don't want pussies like you in our party, now go wipe those red eyes.
Bitch.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

*Oh my.........*


*




*

*" Justafriedbrain "*


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why was Brenton Tarrant in North Korea.....?*
> *Why was Brenton Tarrant in Turkey ....?*
> *Why was Brenton Tarrant in Pakistan ....?*
> *Why was Brenton Tarrant at the Syrian border ....?*
> ...


Was he in a DC pizza parlor too, you sick twisted fuck? What are you implying, you piece of shit hate-monger? Say it, dumbass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Was he in a DC pizza parlor too, you sick twisted fuck? What are you implying, you piece of shit hate-monger? Say it, dumbass.


These are the same people that scream at Sandy Hook parents telling them they are actors and never had a child murdered, scream at them.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Was he in a DC pizza parlor too, you sick twisted fuck? What are you implying, you piece of shit hate-monger? Say it, dumbass.



*Man.....The Libs are really hurling expletives lately.*








*It's Ok....that " Raw " nerve can be repaired.....*


----------



## justified (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My point exactly. You know what it means, you don't want to embarrass your family or look bad in front of anyone. You post pictures of the hat, stand up for people who wear it, but you won't wear it yourself = pussy.


You know what's really funny? There are more parents on our team that are pro-Trump and not. Maybe you should reevaluate your position, nah, we don't want pussies like you in our party, now go wipe those red eyes.
Bitch.[/QUOTE]
Topics to be discussed by parents on your team while the kids are playing: why John McCain is not a patriot. Did Sandy Hook and New Zealand massacres really happen? What's really wrong with white nationalists? The wall. 
Poor kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

justified said:


> You know what's really funny? There are more parents on our team that are pro-Trump and not. Maybe you should reevaluate your position, nah, we don't want pussies like you in our party, now go wipe those red eyes.
> Bitch.


Topics to be discussed by parents on your team while the kids are playing: why John McCain is not a patriot. Did Sandy Hook and New Zealand massacres really happen? What's really wrong with white nationalists? The wall.
Poor kids.[/QUOTE]
IDK where you get the New Zealand and Sandy Hook bullshit and white nationalist nonsense, but that is not from me.
We talk about all the lies you people are using against trump, the same lies you just said about me.
Call me crazy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 255440, member: 4613"

You know what's really funny? There are more parents on our team that are pro-Trump and not. Maybe you should reevaluate your position, nah, we don't want pussies like you in our party, now go wipe those red eyes.
B***h.
*Sorry yur having a bad year......*


/QUOTE

Topics *THAT SHOULD NOT*  be discussed by parents on your team while the kids are playing: 

*A.* Why John McCain is not a patriot. 
*B.* Did Sandy Hook and New Zealand massacres really happen? 
*C.* What's really wrong with white nationalists? 
*D.* The wall.
*E.* Poor kids.
*F. Anything that would cause division among the Parents ...PERIOD ! *
*G. Just Zip it and enjoy.*

/QUOTE


*Geeez Lueeeeze " Justafriedbrain "....don't sow seeds of division.*
*Create Unity and a solid platform for the whole team...Works Wonders !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

nono is a disgusting price of shift.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono is a disgusting price of shift.



*" Price of Shift "......*

*Hmmmm....Rodent " Slip ".*


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Topics to be discussed by parents on your team while the kids are playing: why John McCain is not a patriot. Did Sandy Hook and New Zealand massacres really happen? What's really wrong with white nationalists? The wall.
> Poor kids.


IDK where you get the New Zealand and Sandy Hook bullshit and white nationalist nonsense, but that is not from me.
We talk about all the lies you people are using against trump, the same lies you just said about me.
Call me crazy.[/QUOTE]
I wonder why Joe assumed justified was referring to him?
And his ego, like all this crazy right-wing nuts, comparing himself to Trump as someone “you people” tell lies about.
Priceless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono is a disgusting price of shift.


You are just a sore loser.
Trump 2020


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> IDK where you get the New Zealand and Sandy Hook bullshit and white nationalist nonsense, but that is not from me.
> We talk about all the lies you people are using against trump, the same lies you just said about me.
> Call me crazy.





			
				messy said:
			
		

> I wonder why Joe assumed justified was referring to him?
> And his ego, like all this crazy right-wing nuts, comparing himself to Trump as someone “you people” tell lies about.
> Priceless.



*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".......look at your mess above ....clean up your " Bano " and please*
*throw the TP in the toilet and flush it.....it doesn't go in the can after you wipe...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> IDK where you get the New Zealand and Sandy Hook bullshit and white nationalist nonsense, but that is not from me.
> We talk about all the lies you people are using against trump, the same lies you just said about me.
> Call me crazy.


I wonder why Joe assumed justified was referring to him?
And his ego, like all this crazy right-wing nuts, comparing himself to Trump as someone “you people” tell lies about.
Priceless.[/QUOTE]
Because he was, pay attention. I know it's hard to follow with those red eyes and that runny nose.
Loser.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a sore loser.
> Trump 2020


Is Trump going to release his “counter-report?” Do you know?
He said the Mueller Report was a sham and shouldn’t have happened, right?
He said that about the election too, right?
What do you think the problem is? 
You’re very upset...maybe you can tell us why.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Is Trump going to release his “counter-report?” Do you know?
> He said the Mueller Report was a sham and shouldn’t have happened, right?
> He said that about the election too, right?
> What do you think the problem is?
> You’re very upset...maybe you can tell us why.



*You might want to stock up on popcorn....cuz the *
*shit is just starting to hit the fan.....Real " Messy " shit....*


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You might want to stock up on popcorn....cuz the *
> *shit is just starting to hit the fan.....Real " Messy " shit....*


Sure is, isn’t it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Is Trump going to release his “counter-report?” Do you know?
> He said the Mueller Report was a sham and shouldn’t have happened, right?
> He said that about the election too, right?
> What do you think the problem is?
> You’re very upset...maybe you can tell us why.


You are pretty dumb for a smart guy.
Mueller shouldnt have happened.
Let's ask Brazille, the DNC and Bernie is the election was a sham.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty dumb for a smart guy.
> Mueller shouldnt have happened.
> Let's ask Brazille, the DNC and Bernie is the election was a sham.


Do you know what Watergate was?
So the election was a sham? Like Trump said?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

If you nutters are correct and all these mass shootings are actually just fake scripted acts with actors playing the parts in a left-wing conspiracy to have the 2nd Amendment voided, if that is true why are the survivors commuting suicide? Or is that an act as well? Any way I'm sure you all are glad to see those evil leftist stooge dead. The students, the father, who next the preacher from the Texas church that claimed his daughter died in Sutherland Springs massacre? False flags, actors, phony kindergartener bodies all an elaborate hoax!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you nutters are correct and all these mass shootings are actually just fake scripted acts with actors playing the parts in a left-wing conspiracy to have the 2nd Amendment voided, if that is true why are the survivors commuting suicide? Or is that an act as well? Any way I'm sure you all are glad to see those evil leftist stooge dead. The students, the father, who next the preacher from the Texas church that claimed his daughter died in Sutherland Springs massacre? False flags, actors, phony kindergartener bodies all an elaborate hoax!


Urinidiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urinidiot.


Shouldn't you be calling the Sandy Hook parents and telling them you hope they are next?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Sure is, isn’t it?


*YES !*

*It sure is !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shouldn't you be calling the Sandy Hook parents and telling them you hope they are next?


Why would I do that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would I do that?


False flags weren't they? Alex Jones said so and t called in live on the air to his radio show to thank him and his listeners for their support.
Weren't those some of the staged massacres by leftist interests that want to eliminate the 2nd and take all our guns? That's where much of your rhetoric originates from you need to dig deeper into where your source material comes from . . . or are saying Jones, t and even nono are wrong?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> False flags weren't they? Alex Jones said so and t called in live on the air to his radio show to thank him and his listeners for their support.
> Weren't those some of the staged massacres by leftist interests that want to eliminate the 2nd and take all our guns? That's where much of your rhetoric originates from you need to dig deeper into where your source material comes from . . . or are saying Jones, t and even nono are wrong?



*Frustrating isn't it when you support a Criminal Organization that *
*makes it glaringly obvious...... leaving you CONSTANTLY making *
*excuses for their felonious actions.....*
*Hence your above post ............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Frustrating isn't it when you support a Criminal Organization that *
> *makes it glaringly obvious...... leaving you CONSTANTLY making *
> *excuses for their felonious actions.....*
> *Hence your above post ............*


You are a scum bag, even your comrades know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> False flags weren't they? Alex Jones said so and t called in live on the air to his radio show to thank him and his listeners for their support.
> Weren't those some of the staged massacres by leftist interests that want to eliminate the 2nd and take all our guns? That's where much of your rhetoric originates from you need to dig deeper into where your source material comes from . . . or are saying Jones, t and even nono are wrong?


I don't pay attention to Jones, never have and I am sure nono is no SH theorist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a scum bag, even your comrades know that.


You have that title, still.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't pay attention to Jones, never have and I am sure nono is no SH theorist.


You don't even read his posts do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Just blame it on psychosis and all is well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't even read his posts do you?


Of course I did.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a scum bag, even your comrades know that.



*Bag of scum you are.....*

*Comrade is a " Communist " term, something you and your party are quite familiar *
*with.....Democrats have a deep connection with Socialist/Communist ideology....*

*Another couple of years and you might get your equivalent of a GED thru this forum..*

*Press on Rodent....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't pay attention to Jones, never have and I am sure nono is no SH theorist.


*Some " Women " you just stay away from....*
*Some " Areas " you just stay away from....*
*Some " Sites " you just stay away from....*

*All three of the above can " Harbor " Nasty Viruses that are difficult *
*to get rid of......Rodent should heed the warnings BEFORE :*

*Dipping...*
*Tripping...*
*Tapping....*

*Just a " suggestion "  Rodent....*


----------

